# knitting personality test



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


----------



## ATalbert25 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's interesting lol!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

I am a contented knitter


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


I am logical, also. They hit it right on when they described me as a perfectionist! Rip-it, Rip-it!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I'm like you " contented"

But what did "are you methodical" mean?

I said yes, thinking it meant I went by the pattern?


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine said Artistic Knitter for me I think that translates to I am getting better at hiding my mistakes.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

That was fun. I'm an Artistic Knitter


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Artistic for me. This was a fun exercise.


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, that was fun. I'm The Artistic Knitter


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm going back to that site is looks like fun


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Im an artistic knitter. That didn't surprise me s I like to make things up as I go along.


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

I am also logical which does not surprise me I majored in Math!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

THat's a cute idea! I'm an artistic knitter... Not particularly surprising I guess!


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I, too, am a Logical Knitter ... I'm not quite sure what that means!!!

Vickie xox


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I'm logical, too. I think it means the patterns and/or colors we choose are tried and true--I don't vary from a pattern. I may not use the yarn suggested but I do use the kind (worsted, for example) and my color schemes are pretty common.
I was, for example, really surprised the other day when I read on this site that some knitters use a random generator for stripes for their work. If I knit stripes, they are either all the same length or I use the Fibonacci sequence.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm an artistic knitter. That site does look like a lot of fun and I think I will go play on it......


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

OK....took the test. Result was a logical knitter....hmmm. Guess I need to try using the creative side of my brain more. D.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Contented Knitter!! But thats me in alot of things!!


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


thanks that was fun..i am a logical knitter..and i am.lol..i liked that..lol have a great day..
carolyne


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am a logical knitter ha ha, how can blonde be logical???


----------



## Baliegh (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a "Logical" knitter


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Apparently I'm classed as an artistic knitter.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

that was fun. I'm contented.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

They rated me a 'Perfectionist'. :roll: :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll trade 'perfectionist' for 'logical'. This is my laugh for the day!


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Turns out I am an "artistic knitter" -- much to my surprise!
-Sinead.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter, x


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Artistic for me!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

That was fun - I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

My result was Artistic Knitter and the first paragraph describes me perfectly..

You have a flair for combining colors and patterns. You approach your knitting in an intuitive way and you're not afraid to experiment. Your knitting is stylish and striking. You probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarns you bought on impulse'


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the test. I'm an artistic knitter!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm an Artistic knitter? Hmmm? Guess it's because I like to change things up with colors.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter...


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Like other tests, I came out as logical! but if i am logical, why don't my plans work out better! must be the follow-through , lol


----------



## hulawho (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a Logical knitter... Thanks for the link...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


I also was deemed as logical. Hummmm


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

It says I'm artistic...I wish! LOL


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I couldn't decide on some of the answers, so I took it twice and once I was logical, which sort of made sense to me and the second time I was artistic. Hmmmmm.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I'm a contented knitter, but I knew that already.


----------



## knit2hearts (Feb 13, 2011)

I am a contented knitter


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a Logical Knitter. That makes sense to me as I tend to be that way in every other part of my life!

Very fun! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine said Evil Genius, I wonder what that means? I may be kidding, it may have said logical - but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a contented knitter.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

haha love it!


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

I like the "Evil Genius" - it sounds like so much fun!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Mine said Evil Genius, I wonder what that means? I may be kidding, it may have said logical - but where's the fun in that?


 :lol: Excellent! :lol: I'm just an artistic knitter.


----------



## ssendt (Sep 13, 2011)

Somehow they figured I am Logical, too. I would NOT have thought that about myself!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL, I turned out to be a logical knitter as well. That is sort of humorous since I am a design student. What I am for sure is a very, very slow knitter. LOL


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

No surprise I turned up " logical" :lol: It was fun to do, and a great site! Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool site. I am a logical knitter. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for this bit of fun. I too am a contented knitter.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

No surprise that I am logical


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I came out as logical as well - but that makes sense for a computer programmer doesn't it?


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter......lol


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am a logical knitter....can't tell if that is a good or bad thing.....but I will say, I am more content when I am knitting...


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

contented knitter here also


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I wanted more questions...I think I'm the OCD Artistic Knitter! Thanks that was fun!


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Artistic...yea!


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

I am a contented knitter also


----------



## chicki (Jan 23, 2012)

An Artistic Knitter, I think it's just another way of saying go with the flow!!!


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

That was fun! I am also a logical knitter. That makes sense to me - a bit of a perfectionist I am.


----------



## knitwit112 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great idea!...seems I'm an artistic knitter...


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Fun! I am an Artistic Knitter!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Artistic knitter here !


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am also a contented knitter!


----------



## judimaine (Nov 15, 2011)

Logical????


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am contented......so true


----------



## ellilou (Jan 24, 2012)

Not going to take it too seriously because it says I'm logical and into perfection -- hah! Very fun, though.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

It seems that I am a logical knitter. It made me laugh because it mentioned the book by Amy Singer "No Sheep for You" and guess what's on my bookshelf....? It hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

I came out as the Artistic Knitter - which seems to fit me. Thanks for letting us know about it - it was fun

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, a great test ! Said I probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarn I've bought on impulse !!! These comments couldn't be more true !


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Catma4 said:


> That was fun! I am also a logical knitter. That makes sense to me - a bit of a perfectionist I am.


Me too!! I'm a logical knitter according to the personality test and I am also a perfectionist with regard to lots of things which can be a bit frustrating at times. xx


----------



## pipersdaughter (May 12, 2012)

I am logical - funny - but I thought I was obsessive lol


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thats what I got also


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm artistic, which doesn't surprise me at all. Loved that site.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not sure how I scored "logical". Maybe they needed one more question... How many projects do you have going at one time!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am the Artistic Knitter :lol: :lol: never thought of myself as one :lol:


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

what a wonderful site, I bookmarked it. I am a logical knitter. I also majored in math so that also makes sends and I often don't rest until I fixed the mistake. I guess contented knitters are more rsstful people. It was fun to do.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

sense. sorry


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter. LOL

That was fun. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I am 'Logical' which didn't surprise me. I am a retired accountant and lean towards a bit of perfectionism. Like things to be orderly, not at peace when things are chaotic. Not totally neurotic though, am currently knitting a lace scarf and realized a mistake on the edge a few rows back and guess what? I left it!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That was fun, I'm Artistic


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this site.... contented knitter here...


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

I too am a Logical Knitter. It sounds like me in some ways. I really enjoyed the link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

I am an Artistic Knitter


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter. Which is interesting as I retired from nursing after 35 years on the job!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

That was fun Contented knitter I am.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

It says am logical, I think of myself that I go with what makes sense to me, if that makes me a logical so be it. 
Thanks for the link, I enjoyed it and discover another side of me. I never thought of me as a logical person, one never knows, do one?
So, what's next on the agenda?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter! I don't always act logical, but I am kind of a math geek.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i am a logical knitter according to this test


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Logical here! No surprise to me although my hubby doesn't always think I'm so logical!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

It said I am Artistic....I guess cuz I've never met a pattern I didn't tweak in someway or another.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Contented knitter here! The description fits. Love the suggestions.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Contented! YUP that's me, when I'm knitting anyway :] Not sure abut other times in my life LOL


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm logical... go figure. And by the way. I wouldn't care if my raincoat matched my other clothes at all. It would just have to be waterproof. I'm also not afraid of water, so I don't even own a raincoat.

..Chad


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting questions. I am a contented knitter as well.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Contented knitter here. Now someone should tabulate our results! (No, I'm not volunteering -- maybe a better job for one of you logical ones LOL)


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Good morning from Sarah, a contented knitter.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Logical for me, although I've never considered myself a perfectionist.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm logical. Fun.


----------



## kia123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Boo Hoo, I am a logical knitter. Would much rather be artistic or contented.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Artistic - moi?? 
At least part of it is right - sometimes your impulses get you into trouble: see avatar! poor thing.
Also right about colour and stash!!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Artistic knitter, which surprises me, I always thought of myself as a conformist and cautious. I guess with knitting I break out of my general mold. Wow I feel liberated. LOL Fun test and very interesting sight which I'll explore more. Thanks for posting


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm logical too - interesting cause I love maths and teach chemistry when I am not knitting!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Sine said:


> Thanks for the link, I'm logical, too. I think it means the patterns and/or colors we choose are tried and true--I don't vary from a pattern. I may not use the yarn suggested but I do use the kind (worsted, for example) and my color schemes are pretty common.
> I was, for example, really surprised the other day when I read on this site that some knitters use a random generator for stripes for their work. If I knit stripes, they are either all the same length or I use the Fibonacci sequence.


I'm contented but I'd love to be logical. However, if it means using Fibomacci I'll never get there. You're my hero! lol 
luv Lynda


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> Mine said Artistic Knitter for me I think that translates to I am getting better at hiding my mistakes.


giggle, giggle I'm logical. Yes, I am... thought I would be in for a surprise, but... alas. It IS true.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm logical too. Yep, that's me. Used to work in Logistics. It is fun to change patterns and usually make garments longer and as seamless as possible. Sometimes I would rather play with color than pattern.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm logical too, LOL


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter! Fun quiz - thanks for sharing!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter. As long as I'm a knitter, that's all that counts.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

So, if you made up a team of three, 1 Artistic, 1 logical and 1 contented knitter, to dream up a project together what wonderful surprise would we get?


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I am the logical knitter - no surprise there! The description sounds so like me.


----------



## FLATCOAT (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for this site, Im contended too, love the ideas for knitting books they have


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Turned out I am a Logical Knitter - pretty well fits. I spend a good bit of time looking for just the right pattern and yarn.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter. How true as I get very contented when I'm knitting lol!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter -- that was fun.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm contented which surprises me given the frustration level I've experienced in my first clothing item I'm knitting! lol


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am a contented knitter, and the explanation was spot on. I also took a bit to look around and the book reviews was very interesting. There is alot of information on this blog. Thank you so much.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

well i am logical which is about right


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I am a contented knitter


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Granalou said:


> So, if you made up a team of three, 1 Artistic, 1 logical and 1 contented knitter, to dream up a project together what wonderful surprise would we get?


Yarn bombing maybe?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm an Artistic knitter.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

logical knitter, guess the old math teacher still reigns


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm an Artistic Knitter - ooooh that was fun!!! Thank you for sharing!! For those that are too busy knitting to scroll back several pages here is the link again

www.criterionpartnership.co.uk

Happy knitting xxxx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just had a go and I'm a 'Logical Knitter'.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

It says that I am a contented knitter.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am an "artistic" knitter which surprised me as I am quite methodical...although I do love the colours!
Great link..thank you for finding and posting it!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

They got me right I am a logical knitter. Just a nutter really LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. No surprise - that pretty much describes my entire life and everyone I know would solidly agree.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I am contented!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I, too, am a Logical Knitter ... I'm not quite sure what that means!!!
> 
> Vickie xox


I am too, and I'm not sure what it means either!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am an Artistic knitter!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a logical knitter as well.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ummm...I am a Logical Knitter...this does not surprise me. I look at everything in my life that way...


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I too am logical. I think that's me, I need to know why.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'am Contented


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

Am a contented knitter


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Apparently I'm Artistic - don't know if I agree though


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

My results came out very true! A Logical Knitter! AND I DO have a scientific background! Very exact results!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I came out logical, but considering the number of times I've decided to make something I couldn't find a pattern for and improvised (with varying results!), I tend to be a mite skeptical about that. But then they didn't have a category for "lacking common sense."


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Logical here! Every personality test I've ever taken gives me this same answer. I guess I should have known. Fun anyway.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

just took the test im a contented knitter i think that fits!


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


I turned out logical too! Strange as I am the least logical person around.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

That was fun. I am a logical knitter.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


Ha ha, me, too!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

LOGICAL here!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting website, I'm a Logical Knitter apparently.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am a Logical Knitter. Thanks for the link!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I apparently am an artistic knitter!


----------



## Dotzz24 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. Wish I was an artistic knitter especially after I see the pictures of everyone's knitted items.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


Me too. Although my hubby might not agree. He thinks sometimes I'm illogical! Probably has to do with my science background or my interest in science. Science is logical and the study of it must be methodical. You're right it's interesting!! I often go out on a limb and get myself into trouble, too! That's why it's good to know all the KP people who can help!!


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I am "The Artistic Knitter"


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That was interesting. I am a logical knitter - which I kind of knew anyway. Nice website.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Logical!

Then it said that I would do well not to be so perfectionist!

And it said I would like a book that is "geeky" patterns!!!

I'll try not to take this too personally!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a logical knitter evn though I havent done it much go figure lol.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I am artistic is what the results said.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm logical.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter, but I kind'a knew that already. Thanks, this was fun.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> Mine said Artistic Knitter for me I think that translates to I am getting better at hiding my mistakes.


Exactly what I thought when it said I was "Artistic".


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

That was fun. I'm contented I guess!!


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter. Though it says I'm afraid to try new things, which I'm not. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/kdunlap3289


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm logical....Interesting site, thanks.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i'm logical


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Like a cat with a bowl of milk..contented.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am a contented knitter too. Aaaahhhh the joy of it all......


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Contented for me too.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Contented for me too :-D


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

i am Logical


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm an Artistic Knitter. They sure are right about the yarn stash of impulse buys and novelty yarns!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well at this point in my knitting I'm 'logical' but I think as I get more comfortable it will change... it would be fun to come back to it in a year and see if it changes...


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Artistic Knitter :thumbup: 

Janice in MA


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Love this.... I was deemed as an artistic knitter, guess colour and making changes OFTEN also hides a myriad of errors!!! Not being able to avoid adding yarn to my stash and my general addiction to make and create... could explain this... but why can't I make a successful project for myself??


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Another contented knitter, also liked the site, had never seen that one. Thanks.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

logical knitter. Must be logical in real life too. Can't remember how many times I have said "That doesn't make sense."


----------



## tessa3 (May 15, 2012)

I'm an artistic knitter and that just about sums me up. I do like to stray a little from the original pattern and it nearly always turns out fine.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

This was fun! I am The Artistic Knitter which makes sense do to my degree in Fine Art. ;o}


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


i am also contented


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


so did i - but i don't know how accurate it is!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

very fun, I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


Thanks for the fun test. I am a contented knitter too.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am a Logical Knitter.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

I am logical also.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Artistic for me (at least in my mind) lol


----------



## Janice Fipps (May 7, 2012)

I turned out to be a contented knitter. lol


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a contented knitter, boy were they right on. Guess I need to do some new things, experiment more. You all have a great day.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Victoria:

Can you share what yarn you have pictured on your Avatar? It's so pretty! 

Cheryl


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> imevy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter
> ...


It means orderly or painstaking you take your time.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine said I am an artistic knitter.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

barbtobias2012 said:


> I came out logical, but considering the number of times I've decided to make something I couldn't find a pattern for and improvised (with varying results!), I tend to be a mite skeptical about that. But then they didn't have a category for "lacking common sense."


Thanks for the laugh. Haven't taken the test yet, but I suspect the result will be "logical with much stress"--definitely NOT a contented knitter, yet. Hope to be contented one day. Ha.

Am currently in a mess with my shawl. Sometimes a row has too many stitches, sometimes too few. I'm either doing a K2tog on the rows that have too many or adding a stitch on the rows that have too few. Have had to tink a few stitches to get to a spot where MY correction will work. Haven't mastered tinking a K2tog or ssk stitch, yet.

My LYS is having a class on correcting mistakes. Think I need to re-take it. I've evidently forgotten all I learned the first time. Ha.


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

I am artistic. makes sense since I make up stuff as i go....fun


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm an Artistic Knitter! Must be why my grandkids call me their "Artsy-Fartsy Grandma"!


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm logical too. Makes sense.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I am a logical knitter. When you read the entire results of their little quiz, it makes sense. Looks like an interesting site to explore.


----------



## joannesr (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok...I took the test....Artistic Knitter was the result. However, I believe that I am also a logical and contented knitter. It depends on my mood.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I am a Contented Knitter. Fun to take the test - interesting site.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Artistic Knitter for me


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter....spot on as I am a watercolourist as well as knitter/crocheter...


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

I am logical! Gues that's good! I learn something new about myself everyday!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

The test surprised me by saying I am an artistic knitter, since I think I am a follow the directions and change what I want knitter - I really think I am and All of the Above knitter!
Thanks for the website - I am psyche major and love knitting!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's another CONTENTED KNITTER!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That was fun I am the "artistic knitter".


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter! It fits because I am also a Virgo~


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hi Victoria:
> 
> Can you share what yarn you have pictured on your Avatar? It's so pretty!
> 
> Cheryl


thanks! the variegated is Indulgence sock yarn by Knitting fever from LYS, I love it! The tonal is from knit picks, I love it, too! I have bought the Indulgence in at least 3 colors.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This is interesting. I am also a contented knitter. Thanks


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a logical knitter, though I tend to change things to suit me.


----------



## LorettaK (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a logical knitter with perfectionist tendencies. I am trying to get over making a mistake and ripping all the way down to it to redo it. I keep telling myself a mistake makes it unique and besides, I am not entering it in the Fair. Others don't notice the mistakes, but my eyes are automatically drawn to them.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. lol That was fun.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It seems i am a logical knitter.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this info on the socks on your avatar. I'm going to check this one out. Love the color and the pattern it makes up. It just amazes me how some of these yarns make up such pretty patterns. 

Cheryl


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I am logical...let's keep this a secret!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, I worked with the two yarns in this pair, but it is very pretty with just the Indulgence.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I turned out Happy! Fun to do and interesting to stop to think about how one reacts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Good ole Logical - that's me. LOL

Vickie, when you find out, let me know - and I'll do the same.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm, that was a bit disappointing. Too few questions with too few choices. No, I wasn't taking it seriously, but even so, shouldn't it be more entertaining and have more than three or four possible results?

And now I think you can probably all guess which result I got.... :lol:


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

I am an Artistic Knitter, what fun!

Barbs. X


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

I am an Artistic Knitter, what fun!

Barbs. X


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That was kind of interesting and only took about a minute.

The Artistic Knitter


----------



## jober (Feb 26, 2012)

I am a contented knitter. It's true - I knit for the enjoyment as well as producing something useful. Actually I have been knitting since I was 3 years old - my father taught me by putting me on his lap, getting out the Books of Knowledge and using string as wool. I'm 82 now and still knitting!
Ruth


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I took it and it says that I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


That's the best way to be. Good for you. Keep it up.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

They had me figured out right to the T. I am a logical knitter, and will rip, rip, rip, until Iam tired of ripping.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

This was fun. I am a contented knitter. 
p.s. I don't think this "survey" is very scientific. lol


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a "Logical" knitter. Seems I just have a terrible time following a pattern exactly, though. Sometimes I like to change the pattern stitch or the sleeve or the collar...etc. I always want to change something at least a little to make it my own.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

I am an Artistic Knitter. Sounds like me perfectly. I'm always trying new patterns and change things if I don't like how things are turning out.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Artistic for me and that fits me to a tee. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter-- organized and methodical thaat's me


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, that was fun. I am an artistic knitter. Fancy that! Here I've been calling myself Adequate. LOL Edith M


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOGICAL???? Now that's funny because I am the most illogical person in the world,,,,maybe I'll have to retake the test?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun test, I am an artistic knitter.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

I am a Artistic Knitter which does not surprise me I always follow patterns the frist time then get creative after that


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Contented knitter here!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


Me too! what fun!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I turned out to be the Artistic Knitter. That was fun!


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I am logical but have to disagree with assessment that says most logical knitters are professional. Not! I rate myself as an amateur who takes baby steps in moving to more challenging patterns. But I am stubborn and keep at until I get it right. I like different or qwerky patterns.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

That was fun...thanks. I'm a perfectionist knitter. I have to say that I always do try to get things perfect.


----------



## Corraine (May 9, 2012)

Okay, that was fun. I'm an artistic knitter, that's good because I'm a retired art teacher. Have a great day.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm artistic apparently. I enjoyed that but I was expecting to be logical!


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Logical... hmmm...


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I am the contented knitter


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Artistic - moi? Maybe so. I just can't bear to follow most patterns exactly. Why frog unless I can't hide the mistake as long as it looks nice. I'll change one thing or another just for the fun of it, or to use a yarn or color I happen to have or maybe just prefer.

That raincoat question threw me. I don't own such a garment and don't want one. I either get wet or stay home and knit.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter, too. I really need to understand how and why things work. I think that works to my advantage when I'm trying to figure out how to fix one of my many mistakes.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you, that was fun. I am a logical knitter. Who knew I had a title? Thanks again
Nanette


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a Logical Knitter however I'm a Right brain person failed Logic in University & ... forget mathematics, I can't even handle ARITHEMATIC!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I could have told you I am LOGICAL! lol Needed the reminding to enjoy the knitting process and not let the "perfectionism" in me to take away the enjoyment.
Loved it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a contented knitter on this test. I think it is me.
Kitty Jo


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Artistic - moi? Maybe so. I just can't bear to follow most patterns exactly. Why frog unless I can't hide the mistake as long as it looks nice. I'll change one thing or another just for the fun of it, or to use a yarn or color I happen to have or maybe just prefer.
> 
> That raincoat question threw me. I don't own such a garment and don't want one. I either get wet or stay home and knit.


me, too - don't own a raincoat. *do* own several umbrellas, but i don't use them unless i'm dressed up. i answered the middle answer - don't care about fashion, can't get one like my old one, since i don't HAVE one!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a logical knitter, that didn't surprise me at all. I in many ways am also a logical person generally. If any patterns when i read it thru isn't written in a logical order i wont do it, I want a pattern that i can memorize after a few rows so i don't constantly have to have pattern book or a copy of it on my lap also. I like things i can knit and watch tv when i do them used to be knit and keep track of 4 children. now its just me and the cats and they keep track of me most of the time. Thanks for the site will go look at other parts to it looks interesting.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Funny website. I'm a logical knitter. I'm not really surprised...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Supposedly, I'm a logical knitter. Hah!

Hazel


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Me too! Contented!!


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Logical for me too. It did not ask if I like to rip. I think I rip as much as I knit or crochet. If I don't like it I rip it, no problem.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter. Whatever I am, I have fun making things.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

According to the test,I'm a logical knitter. :lol: :lol: :lol:
News to me!! I just wish I was a really good knitter.


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm Contented!


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i'm also an artistic knitter


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter ;-)LOL - Means I will try anything, anytime just for the love of knitting ;-)


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I am also a methodical knitter. I would have guessed I would be something else but this is fine. I know I am a complete perfectionist and will rip if I find a mistake WAAAAYY back. Guess I am not the only one. It was fun.


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

I too am a contented knitter. Suggestion was to try felted knitting. Has anyone tried this? Is it hard? Where do I find the intructions.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. LOL


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.


me too, but it makes sense (what a logical thing to say) when I think about it.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Contented knitter for me. Guess that means I am just boring.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Logical, right on!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm classified as a Logical Knitter !! lol :|


----------



## bennysmom (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter. I think that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I found out I am Artistic. Something I can say when asked what kind of 'knitter' I am. Lol.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Artistic but I dont think I am lol

Jan


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. Perfectionist, stubborn... I rip out until I get it right!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Great fun, I'm a contented knitter!


----------



## nomofomo (Dec 14, 2011)

Turns out I'm a logical knitter. I like that picture of myself!


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Count me in the artistic group. Love to experiment. What a cute quiz.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I, too, am a Contented knitter!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Logical. I suppose this is correct considering how often I rip back lol


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Logical for me...that's a surprise, I thought I was kind of scatter brained. :lol:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a lot of us are Logical knitters. Yay! I'm in good company. LOL

Anita


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a Artistic knitter,


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a Logical Knitter as well and does that mean I am expereniced knitter.


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

Me, too and me,too


----------



## ToniMc (Jan 23, 2012)

Logical knitter and as one commenter earlier wrote"rip, rip, rip.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


Hummmmmm I'm a Logical Knitter. Almost never in my entire life have I been accused of being logical! How fun!!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

What an informative site. I'm a contended knitter too.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting this site. This is why I love reading Knitting Paradise. Lots of new ideas, sites....

By the way -- I'm "logical".


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I am artistic knitter, cool


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a LOGICAL knitter...the site said that us logicals usually have a scientific background, and that's absolutely correct...I'm a retired RN with yrs of education & experience! Fun little quiz! Thanks for sharing the site!! Happy knitting, Everyone! :lol:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine came up logical knitter also. I like to follow the pattern and I want to understand why it is done the way it is done. Therefore, should I decide not to use a pattern, I will understand what I need to do to achieve the end result. Interesting site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Apparently I am a logical knitter.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I'm a 'logical' knitter as well which surprises me but I'm getting used to the idea! Thanks, that was fun and has introduced me to another exciting knitter's website.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

Logical


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter. Carlyta


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, I am a contented knitter. What a fun test. Methodiacl means characterized by method, orderly,and systematic


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I don't know how accurate it is, but the test says that I am an artistic knitter..


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I am an artistic knitter which described me to a T. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

ck said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > I turned out LOGICAL! That's funny, considering how often I try something offbeat and get into trouble! It was short and fun to do it though.
> ...


I'm the same and the Perfectionist too.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am an 'artistic' knitter lol. I never thought of myself that way before but now that I think about it, I guess I am. I am descended from 2 fashion designers, one each from Mom & Dad, my 3 children are very artistically talented & always credited my 2 grandpas for their talents. I guess I can pat myself on the back now too. heehee.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

artistic but I think I knew that already


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm LOGICAL too.... don't really know how that applies...


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a contended knitter.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I took it also.
Says, I am a logical knitter....really?


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Fun quizz! I am a contented knitter.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am an artistic knitter....I think it fits!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I'm a logical knitter...


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

That's me I am contented


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Artistic.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm logical too. Who knew?


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I'm logical AND methodical! Is that a double wammy of the same thing?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


Thank you for the link, I am a logical one.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Artistic.. now everyone who knows me would know that one.. 

What a fun site, thank you!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Its fun, you knit it first then felt it. And this hides any mistakes!lol Check the internet.


----------



## cammyt (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter, but I'm surprised considering how I TRY to be such a perfectionist.


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

It claims that I am logical and methodical-I am anything but a perfectionist. I am not sure about this. However, I am not that creative and like to follow a pattern.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I just took the test and I am a logical Knitter. And that is SO me!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a logical knitter. I have a nursing background; what can I say!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

hushpuppy said:


> Contented knitter for me. Guess that means I am just boring.


No way, it means you knit for enJOYment. Nothing beats contentment AND enJOYment!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(Yep, I'm a contented knitter too!) 
granJOY :thumbup: :thumbup:
BTW, that is a great site, thanks for posting!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

mamahen said:


> barbtobias2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I came out logical, but considering the number of times I've decided to make something I couldn't find a pattern for and improvised (with varying results!), I tend to be a mite skeptical about that. But then they didn't have a category for "lacking common sense."
> ...


Don't know if I can do an addendum to my first reply, but here goes.

I finally took the test, and as I suspected came out as "logical and methodical". That pretty much describes me--not too much adventure in my life. Oh, well!!!!
What else is new? Ha.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm an "Artistic Knitter"


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

I am also Logical; but then again I'm an accountant!!
Good quiz.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Logical here...


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm logical.
Abuela


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I am a contented knitter too.


----------



## dvivian (Mar 14, 2011)

I was a Contented Knitter. Thats good for I have eight Great Grand Children and I try and do each one two sweaters a year. Plus others things that I make. Have been knitting and crocheting for over 60 years. I am 84
Darlene


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Artistic Me !!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a logical knitter! I was a bean counter, what else would one expect!!!


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a Contented Knitter. Jodyb83 in florida


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

I am a contented knitter, I think they must have screwed up somewhere LoL, my husband heard me yelling a few times when I was stuck at the pattern.
Joyce.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i also, am an artistic knitter.....i used to do a lot of oil painting, needlepoint, etc. color plus subject was so important....


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

jejej Im a logical knitter, who would of ever guessed!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


me, too.

:lol:


----------



## Pattid8 (Mar 31, 2012)

Artistic for me. THat was kind of fun.


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

I discovered that I am a logical knitter. How do I find out what the other types are?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a contented knitter. Only a beginner, so mostly contented, I try to stick to my ability level. I have fun.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Logical!! That was fun! Thanks!


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am contented donna


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I enjoy "tests" like this one; I'm a logical knitter - which fits my personality to a "T"


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I am also Logical. Sounds boring though.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine says logical. That kind of makes sense.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I am also a Logical Knitter, guess the shoe fits LOL


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Says I'm artistic and I totally disagree. 

Methodical means you have an order to do things. Remember that saying? Wash on Monday, Iron on Tuesday....

or I suppose following the pattern the way it is written To knit a sweater, you knit the back, then the front, then the sleeves.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the test is broken.... It said I am logical :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Artistic . . . I guess that is appropriate for a free-form knitter! lol


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am contented. But no ruts for me...just started knitting 6 months ago. Those fav patterns ARE still new to me!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter, some fellow knitters make fun of me but I'm proud of it.


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I, too, am a Logical Knitter ... I'm not quite sure what that means!!!
> 
> Vickie xox


 :lol: i'm contented


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I turned out Logical too but more realistically I'm a bit of each category depending on mood/what I'm into/etc etc . I guess we are all a bit of everything, hard to type with cat trying to sit on keyboard!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It took me a loooong time to figure out the Raindrop Dishcloth! The stitch that bugged me was "K1,P1 2 times, K1 in one stitch! I got it! So perfectionist I am. Don't forget my KP family May 18-19th is the Relay For Life. Our team name is Tommy's Angels. It is to be held in Brunswick, Maine! Please donate-we need to help with research. My dad is a survivor but my daughters daddy-passed away on April 23, 2012! Thanks for your help if you can and if you can't send your prayers! Please


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
Cute site........thanks


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


 :-D Hi! thanks for the fun link...I'm an Artistic Knitter (which in my case is another way of saying messy heaps of wool all over the house and several projects on the go!!!)


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a contented knitter too!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so contented I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I also am a artistic knitter. No surprise, as I am a knitwear designer. That was quite fun.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a Logical knitter. That sounds right.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter which is about rt.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, this is SO me!

_ The Artistic Knitter 
You have a flair for combining colours and patterns. You approach your knitting in an intuitive way and you're not afraid to experiment. Your knitting is stylish and striking. You probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarn you've bought on impulse. 
_

I never had a pattern to follow - no, I did have patterns, do have, I just can't stick to non, I always want to add thinks... and thus became a designer. 
And as for my stash ... wow - I always buy any yarn I like, no matter if I have something in mind for it or not... And my home gets so fill with it I actually end up selling some of it... To get space for more, I guess... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. Dosen't surprise me at all. I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to my crafting amongst other things....

Starfire


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I am a logical knitter ,sounds right .I am a perfectionist .


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a logical knitter.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. Simple test but gets accurate insight.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

I seem to be logical. Very strange. Everyone else says I'm totally the opposite!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL. I'm an Artistic Knitter. But, what was really funny and right on was where it read "You probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarn you bought on impulse." How do they know from just answering five little questions? It was a fun quiz, and I loved seeing everyone else's answers.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I am an Artistic Knitter. Imagine that.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

pipersdaughter said:


> I am logical - funny - but I thought I was obsessive lol


Which is logical given all the pretty stuff out there it is "logical" that you would have to have it...
I am logical also, so see it makes perfect sense therefore LOGICAL... right? that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes I feel Like I am the only one who yells. I yell at my computer, my knitting, and anything else that won't cooperate! glad to hear I am not alone!



scotchbroad said:


> I am a contented knitter, I think they must have screwed up somewhere LoL, my husband heard me yelling a few times when I was stuck at the pattern.
> Joyce.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm Artistic too... it quoted me exactly.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> I am a contented knitter


ME too.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, this is SO me!
> 
> _ The Artistic Knitter
> You have a flair for combining colours and patterns. You approach your knitting in an intuitive way and you're not afraid to experiment. Your knitting is stylish and striking. You probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarn you've bought on impulse.
> ...


Haha i think many of us - contented, artistic and logical all share the buying yarn on impulse!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

You think????? For sure!!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

imevy said:


> Hi I went to http://www.knittingbrain.com to look at their calculator tab and found a personality test. I am a contented knitter


I am artistic


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh! I'm contented.


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Logical for me and it's so true!


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

I tried the test and I'm a logical knitter, hope that's in a good way


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm contented! Who knew? Good website, thanks.


----------



## auntsnue (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks, that is a great site! turns out, I am a 'logical' knitter.
Cheers!


----------



## wyze (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm also a logical knitter! Who would have thought it.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Artistic knitter, too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I am logical and methodical. Works for me.


----------



## KissimmeeKewT (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter!


----------

